
Ask HN: How do I get over a boring tech stack at work? - concerned_ta
I have a job where I am actually making a positive impact on the world.<p>However I also work with the most boring tech stack in the world:<p>- ASP.NET MVC 5, Entity Framework 6 and some ASP.NET Web API 2<p>- jQuery&#x2F;Bootstrap on the frontend<p>- Our &quot;DevOps&quot; is an Azure VM running Windows Server 2012 and automated with PowerShell<p>Our Azure bill now cost as much as an average European developer. That is absurd for a business with less than 250 paying customers. The main reason is a slow horrific monolith.<p>Should I look for a new job? I live in a small European country. Even the slow-moving sectors like banks have embraced microservices&#x2F;Kubernetes on the backend and SPAs on the frontend. I fear I am slowly becoming a dinosaur. I used to think dinosaurs only worked in banks.
======
dvaun
I too work with similar tech. It "just works" and fulfills requirements.

> Our Azure bill now cost as much as an average European developer.

> The main reason is a slow horrific monolith.

Would changing the tech either improve revenue and/or reduce costs? That is
how I would suggest changes (if it applied where I work)

Edit: On the topic of working with boring/old tech...one thing that I've been
doing is learning more of the internals of the environment I'm working in. For
example, with C#, I've decompiled libraries and read through source code to
learn new APIs and how some important functions are implemented (e.g. Crypt32
API).

I'm not sure if that would be interesting or if you would consider it a good
use of your time.

~~~
non-entity
> For example, with C#, I've decompiled libraries and read through source code
> to learn new APIs and how some important functions are implemented

This can be fun lol. I had huge performance issues with a mildly disliked
(paid) library where the program would eat all the RAM my machine had. Curious
as to what it was doing I threw the library in dotpeek and everything had been
horribly obfuscated :)

------
whb07
Ask if you can start writing in F#. That should keep you entertained and
trying out a new paradigm. Helps that you can import/work directly into top of
.net

------
throwaway189262
That stack shouldn't be slow unless the code is horrible. Especially if you
migrate it to .NET core.

We used to run ASP.NET MVC apps on the smallest VM's on Azure and they could
still handle a lot of traffic

